# comcast sports net philly



## phillyjg12 (Mar 29, 2007)

will csn philly ever come to satellite and is directv still fighting to get it


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

phillyjg12 said:


> will csn philly ever come to satellite and is directv still fighting to get it


as long as CSN isn't uplinked to satellites (I think that's how it works), you'll never see CSN Philly on D* or E* for that matter.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, only a few RSNs are exempt from providing D* and E* with their signals since they are routed using cable and not satellite to their local cable 'affiliates'. Comcast PHL is one of them and actually my own RSN (if I had cable). Instead, we get MASN and Comcast DC here.

Also, since the cable companies and satellite providers are fighting tooth and nail for customers, we may never see these on D* or E*. I can think a few..such as Phily, San Diego, etc.

Similar idea for those RSNs owned by cable companies that do provide a signal to D* and E* since they do relay via satellite to their regional cable outlets..like MSG. They only provide an SD signal to E* and D*, although teams like the Yankees own their station (YES) and will provide HD broadcasts to D*. I don't think YES is even on E*.


----------



## phillyjg12 (Mar 29, 2007)

comcast sucks


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

phillyjg12 said:


> will csn philly ever come to satellite and is directv still fighting to get it


Under the so called terrestial exception law, Comcast does not have to provide
CSN Philly to satellite because the channel is not distributed by satellite to any
other multi video provider. Dish Network filed a claim against Comcast with the
FCC and lost. Dish Network appealed to the Court of Appeals in DC and lost.
Comcast has said that it has made a business decision not to provide CSN Philly
to satellite. The Adelphia acquisition had terms imposed by the FCC that had the practical effect of eliminating the terrestrial exception, but CSN Philly was exempted from the terms. So unless Comcast changes its mind, CSN Philly will not
be on satellite.

I just got CSN Philly for the first time ever from Verizon and I am very happy
that it is now available where I live. CSN Philly had never before been available
in my town because the local cable company refused to pick it up.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I too live near Phily.. no big loss. ;-)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

So it's OK for Comcast to lock E* and D* out of the RSN, but Comcast is upset with MLB for locking them out? Nice double standard there Comcast.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

RAD said:


> So it's OK for Comcast to lock E* and D* out of the RSN, but Comcast is upset with MLB for locking them out? Nice double standard there Comcast.


Your point was noted at Kerry's hearings.

"In Philadelphia alone, more than 400,000 satellite subscribers are denied the ability to watch their hometown Phillies [or Flyers or 76ers] because of Comcast," testified Bob Dupuy, president and chief operating officer of Major League Baseball. "That is more than twice the number of subscribers the entire iN Demand syndicate had nationally for the Extra Innings package last year."

I was unable to get the Phillies, Flyers or Sixers, because our local cable company
refused to provide CSN Philly. I now get it with Verizon.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> I too live near Phily.. no big loss. ;-)


Elizabethtown is 100 miles from Philadelphia in the Harrisburg area, which gets the Baltimore/DC RSNs. I don't consider areas in that market, of 100 miles away to be nearby.

For those that live in Southeast PA inside the Philadelphia DMA, they get no RSNs and are blacked out of the local teams programming from the league pass packages. For a lot of people there, it is a big loss.

Luckily for those that can get Verizon FIOS, the base package is $42.99/mo, which isn't too bad in price.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I may not be in the immediate Phily market, yet I can get most of the Phily locals via OTA antenna.


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

I know I can't be the only one on this board that would drop Comcast at the drop of a dime if I could get Sportsnet on Dish, or even just the Flyers through the NHL CI package.........


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

You can get the Flyers via Center Ice but the feed will be the other teams.


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

No sir.......all local games are blacked out......BOTH feeds...had the package last year


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I get the Flyers games (watch them play the Leafs last night) via CI from the other team's feed. Why would the Flyers games be blacked out via D* Center Ice since there is no other way via D* or OTA to get the game? I think a few games a year are on CW57, but the rest are on either CN8 or Comcast Phily.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you live in the Philadelphia market, the Flyers games will be blacked out on Center Ice, if you live outside of the market you’ll get the games. When I had satellite I was able to watch the Comcast Sports Net Philly feed of Flyers games during the NHL CI Free Preview week.


----------



## laslo (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> If you live in the Philadelphia market, the Flyers games will be blacked out on Center Ice, if you live outside of the market you'll get the games. When I had satellite I was able to watch the Comcast Sports Net Philly feed of Flyers games during the NHL CI Free Preview week.


I have Directv and also cable modem. I can see Sixers, etc by switching, over to the cable.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Comcast probably didn't install the filter on the line.


----------



## laslo (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Comcast probably didn't install the filter on the line.


I do not have Comcast but you are correct. Don't tell them.

Laslo


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

phillyjg12 said:


> will csn philly ever come to satellite and is directv still fighting to get it


how many times are people going to ask this Question

The anwser is NO


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

FramundaCheeze said:


> I know I can't be the only one on this board that would drop Comcast at the drop of a dime if I could get Sportsnet on Dish, or even just the Flyers through the NHL CI package.........


I am in the Philadelphia DMA in central NJ and get the Flyers games on
NHL CI because of the Devils.


----------

